# Red Maple Burl Tree



## Karl_TN (Jan 16, 2021)

Any idea what type of burl I might find in this Red Maple Burl Tree?

It's burled all the way up, but the trunk is hollow near the base so I maybe be cutting this down soon.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 16, 2021)

I found a picture of a Red Maple live edge table top w/ burl on the web... so maybe like this? Not the clearest picture. I doubt you’d have a problem selling the lumber from it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2021)

You will have a lot of swirl grain with some bark inclusion. You should also find several clusters of pippy burling (small clusters of eyes). If you pressure wash the bark off, might make a truly cool live-edge fireplace mantel too. Nice find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 16, 2021)

That will be interesting to see what's In side. When I see wood like that with figure all the way around the trunk, I think of hollowing down the center turning. Usually makes a striking turning, If you harvest it I would be very interested in a smaller diameter section of the upper trunk, just sayin....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2021)

Most incredible potential in this tree! Can't wait to see what the inside looks like! Chuck


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 16, 2021)

BangleGuy said:


> I found a picture of a Red Maple live edge table top w/ burl on the web... so maybe like this? Not the clearest picture. I doubt you’d have a problem selling the lumber from it.
> 
> View attachment 200297



I was able to insert a stick in a hole about waste high and then wiggled it around a lot so I doubt the tree many solid boards like the one you found. If it solid higher up then I might take it to a band saw mill. Otherwise it will become smaller turning blocks. If the upper part is solid then I need to decide which cuts are best to prevent cracking and provide the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 16, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> That will be interesting to see what's In side. When I see wood like that with figure all the way around the trunk, I think of hollowing down the center turning. Usually makes a striking turning, If you harvest it I would be very interested in a smaller diameter section of the upper trunk, just sayin....


A solid cylinder will start cracking as soon as the tree hits the ground, but it sounds intriguing if it can turned right away. Problem with hollow forms though is how much of the burl is wasted away in the middle.

You have me thinking about an alternative if most of the tree ends up being hollow. A cylinder piece could be used as the middle of a large turning.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2021)

almost impossible to predict until cut. burl can be shallow or deep. My mill guy had a 2" diameter solid flame elder burl tree. well almost solid. It was a 2 inch shell for 20 feet. It was amazing it still was vertical


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 16, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> almost impossible to predict until cut. burl can be shallow or deep. My mill guy had a 2" diameter solid flame elder burl tree. well almost solid. It was a 2 inch shell for 20 feet. It was amazing it still was vertical


Sadly, the Box Elder trees I see around my area are mostly hollow with very little holding them up. The pesky boring beetles really wreck havoc on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 17, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> A solid cylinder will start cracking as soon as the tree hits the ground, but it sounds intriguing if it can turned right away. Problem with hollow forms though is how much of the burl is wasted away in the middle.
> 
> You have me thinking about an alternative if most of the tree ends up being hollow. A cylinder piece could be used as the middle of a large turning.


In my experience, most of the good figure is near the outside, neat the center not so much....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

